# North Dakota



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG - yepper that's the one! I'm not big on coconut either, but EVERYTHING tastes better out there after a day in the field. I'm drooling now :lol: And that coffee cup in the background that they use there...Man, that brings it all home. I gotta get one of those to bring back this fall. I mean where have you ever been where if you want a refill of your coffee, you just get up and go over to the pot and pour yourself one? Seriously, that's what they do there. Like being in your own kitchen.

Now I'm homesick for ND, and I have almost 8 months to wait!!!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I am now nodak sick. That pie made me think of the diner that we always go to. Homemade pies and soup everyday. Knoephla and rivil soup are now my two favorites and nobody makes em here in West Michigan. 

Sheila's diner....Strassburg, ND.

The day we were going home last year, Sheila set all eight of us up with individual goodie bags (plates) chocked full of all sorts of cookies, turtle thingys, fudge, etc. (had to have taken hours to make...you should seen all that stuff!!) All made by her. She said it was because we were going to get hungry on our trip home!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Now I wanna go! Anybody wanna take me with you?:help:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I am now nodak sick. That pie made me think of the diner that we always go to. Homemade pies and soup everyday. Knoephla and rivil soup are now my two favorites and nobody makes em here in West Michigan.
> 
> Sheila's diner....Strassburg, ND.
> 
> The day we were going home last year, Sheila set all eight of us up with individual goodie bags (plates) chocked full of all sorts of cookies, turtle thingys, fudge, etc. (had to have taken hours to make...you should seen all that stuff!!) All made by her. She said it was because we were going to get hungry on our trip home!


They're just down to earth people...the way it must've been here 100 years ago.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ya i can say that i love it there...would move there but i can't stomach the -40° winter or the 45mile drive to civilization or grocery store, lol.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya i can say that i love it there...would move there but i can't stomach the -40° winter or the 45mile drive to civilization or grocery store, lol.


Wow I would kill for a 45 minute drive to groceries mine is 50  Then again -32 was the coldest I have seen here so we have that blessing. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Wow I would kill for a 45 minute drive to groceries mine is 50  ...


Exactly! It's all about what you're used to and/or willing to accept. Very much like the UP there in a lot of ways.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Exactly! It's all about what you're used to and/or willing to accept. Very much like the UP there in a lot of ways.


This year at Duck camp we were all sitting at the table in my house eating dinner and Laura was talking with some people about driving to town to buy groceries. Its 45 minutes one way. Brad (BVD7) looks across the table at her and says "You drive 45 minutes to grocery shop?" Without missing a beat I look across the table at him and say " You drive over an hour to go duck hunting?" Just that morning he and the family had hunted with me in a favorite spot of mine. Total driving time 10 minutes! :lol:

Non of the guys could figure out why I would walk up to the truck wearing my waders. 10 or 15 minutes to the spot you might as well get dressed in the house.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> This year at Duck camp we were all sitting at the table in my house eating dinner and Laura was talking with some people about driving to town to buy groceries. Its 45 minutes one way. Brad (BVD7) looks across the table at her and says "You drive 45 minutes to grocery shop?" Without missing a beat I look across the table at him and say " You drive over an hour to go duck hunting?" Just that morning he and the family had hunted with me in a favorite spot of mine. Total driving time 10 minutes! :lol:
> 
> Non of the guys could figure out why I would walk up to the truck wearing my waders. 10 or 15 minutes to the spot you might as well get dressed in the house.


got you beat there, i have 2.5 minutes to grocery and 2.5 minutes to duck hunt. :evil:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> got you beat there, i have 2.5 minutes to grocery and 2.5 minutes to duck hunt. :evil:


Dude, you got it made!!:chillin:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> This year at Duck camp we were all sitting at the table in my house eating dinner and Laura was talking with some people about driving to town to buy groceries. Its 45 minutes one way. Brad (BVD7) looks across the table at her and says "You drive 45 minutes to grocery shop?" Without missing a beat I look across the table at him and say " You drive over an hour to go duck hunting?" Just that morning he and the family had hunted with me in a favorite spot of mine. Total driving time 10 minutes! :lol:
> 
> Non of the guys could figure out why I would walk up to the truck wearing my waders. 10 or 15 minutes to the spot you might as well get dressed in the house.


Great point B! I'd say my typical drive to duck hunt is 45 minutes (Shiawassee River), but I often go 90 to Sag Bay or LSC. But then again, to deer hunt??? I even have Shi Kid's 2.5 min beat. I can step out my door and fire away (and have :lol. This year my goal is to shoot one from a sitting position, naked in my hot tub :evilsmile and honestly, it may be in the late antlerless season, but I'm gonna do it this year 

So yeah, it's all what you're used to.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some pics from last years trip. The house we stayed at was $100 per day (For the group) it was just what we were looking for. 

http://s910.photobucket.com/albums/ac301/nick2482_2010/North Dakota 2009/?start=0


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

art21 said:


> Here are some pics from last years trip. The house we stayed at was $100 per day (For the group) it was just what we were looking for.
> 
> http://s910.photobucket.com/albums/ac301/nick2482_2010/North Dakota 2009/?start=0


cool pic's. noticed you guys in tilled wheat last year too, mainly what we hunted last year as well...no crops off.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> got you beat there, i have 2.5 minutes to grocery and 2.5 minutes to duck hunt. :evil:


Wow that is impressive!


You have the entire place to yourself also right? :evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Wow that is impressive!
> 
> 
> You have the entire place to yourself also right? :evil:


haha nah i don't have that...u got me there.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yes, do yourself a favor and take all the stickers of your trucks and trailers. you will get a lot farther without them. i'm not kidding either.


I want to go to NODAK sometime within the next couple of years. Would you recommend taking off HRC and APLA stickers? They're just dog organization stickers. And hopefully they won't have a problem with my stormtrooper helmut sticker because that ain't never coming off. In all seriousness though I ask because I do want to make it out there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Socks said:


> I want to go to NODAK sometime within the next couple of years. Would you recommend taking off HRC and APLA stickers? They're just dog organization stickers. And hopefully they won't have a problem with my stormtrooper helmut sticker because that ain't never coming off. In all seriousness though I ask because I do want to make it out there.


Just my two cents on the sticker thing...my truck carries them for DU, MDHA, and SFCHA. I've never had anyone even look twice out there, and I think the reason is they are down to earth people who strongly support conservation organizations. You wanna get in really good? Put Pheasants Forever stickers all over your vehicles, and they'll put you up in their house and feed you for a month :lol: In other words, they LOVE pheasants there. However, the stickers/signage about being "pro-staff" for anyone...Avery, Drake, or whomever will get you buried out there. The reason is they HATE guides or guiding with a passion. The locals feel guides are ruining what was once an open situation. They tell us that even Cabela's has leased up a lot of property for both waterfowl and upland, and charges people to hunt. One year a bunch of Flambeau staffers form Ohio rented the house we rent. They hunted a couple of days, and were upset because they weren't shooting limits everywhere. So they whined and whined to the owners, who got so tired of their bitching they said "get out". The guys pulled up and left, screwing the owners out of a few days rent, and leaving a few dozen cheap azzzz flambeau floaters at the house. Needless to say, they haven't been back. So 1) don't use a guide, because honestly it's a waste of money...anyone can shoot ducks in ND, and 2) if you own one of those trailers with all kinds of "staffer" **** all over it, cover it up or you WILL be in trouble out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Socks said:


> I want to go to NODAK sometime within the next couple of years. Would you recommend taking off HRC and APLA stickers? They're just dog organization stickers. And hopefully they won't have a problem with my stormtrooper helmut sticker because that ain't never coming off. In all seriousness though I ask because I do want to make it out there.


only sticker i have on my truck is SFCHA, and i don't think they even know what it is. 

one of the biggest poaching busts in history there was a well known dog trainer from Georgia who had a 2nd residence in NoDak, keep that in mind.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> only sticker i have on my truck is SFCHA, and i don't think they even know what it is.
> 
> one of the biggest poaching busts in history there was a well known dog trainer from Georgia who had a 2nd residence in NoDak, keep that in mind.



I've seen those pictures and it was impressive. Him and his wife were first class knuckleheads!!!!


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> one of the biggest poaching busts in history there was a well known dog trainer from Georgia who had a 2nd residence in NoDak, keep that in mind.


Now you've got me interested. It's kinda slow around here you know?


----------

